# getting a baby



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i am going to be getting a baby redtail boa that 15" and i just want to know what would be a good size tank to keep him in until it is about 3 feet or so a 20 long or a 55 gallon tank because the tank i plan to put him in when he is bigger i think is to big for know and he will be lost in there it is 7'x3.5'x3.5'


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

The 20 long, They feel more secure there.
good luck!

carnivoro


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would go with the 55 gallon. It will hit the 3' mark very quickly. Mine is in a 6'2'2' tank now and is 5.5'


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

well i got my baby redtail boa today and i put him into the 20 long for now because he seemed kind of scared being in the 55 so when he is 2 feet or so i will put him in there then when he is 3 feet or 4 feet he will go in a 7'x3.5'x3.5' enclosure. i will get some pics of him soon.


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

7ftx3.5ftx3.5ft is alot bigger than what you need you can save money and just build a 6ftx2ftx2ft and he will befine in that for life


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

rtbguy782 said:


> 7ftx3.5ftx3.5ft is alot bigger than what you need you can save money and just build a 6ftx2ftx2ft and he will befine in that for life
> [snapback]1060143[/snapback]​


Right. But the snake will be better off in the larer enclosure. And if money/space permits it should go in the larger enclosure anyway.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

55g with hiding spots IMO

like ABB said they grow quick


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I would go 40 breeder more depth mine is 3' and she is quite content or order form Boaphilia they make great cages I just ordered mine last night they can be found on www.kingsnake.com


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

spec-v said:


> I would go 40 breeder more depth mine is 3' and she is quite content or order form Boaphilia they make great cages I just ordered mine last night they can be found on www.kingsnake.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea but im sure he has the 55g handy


----------

